# 5 year government guarantee?



## legal33 (4 Apr 2010)

Am I right in thinking that the extension to the government guarantee will only cover term deposits up to 100k which expire within 5 years of September 2010?

If that's the case does this mean the new 10 year fixed rate for Rabo will not be covered?

Also I presume a 5.5 year An Post Savings Cert taken out in August 2010 will not be covered either?

Thanks,


----------



## Slim (4 Apr 2010)

Have look here. www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=998194#post998194

It answers most of your queries. I don't think Rabo are in the guarantee. An Post are state guaranteed anyway.


----------



## Lightning (5 Apr 2010)

The 2009 guarantee covers term deposits of any amount opened before September 28th 2010 and mature inside 5 years. 

An Post are not part of the 2008 or 2009 government guarantee. An Post offers state guaranteed savings. 

RaboBank are not part of the 2008 or 2009 government guarantee. The first 100,000 EUR are protected by the Dutch Government. 

The deposit protection scheme's are listed, as part of the best buys, here.


----------



## legal33 (5 Apr 2010)

Many thanks.

So 'state guaranteed' would mean €120k in An Post savings bonds/certs would be covered ? I can ignore the advice regarding keeping deposits under €100k as far as An Post is concerned?


----------



## Lightning (5 Apr 2010)

There is no financial limit to the state guarantee with An Post. 

The max amount on deposit for some An Post savings accounts is 120,000 EUR. 

Most An Post savings are used by the NTMA. The risk of non repayment of An Post savings would be close to been on par with the risk of an Irish default.


----------



## legal33 (16 Nov 2010)

CiaranT said:


> There is no financial limit to the state guarantee with An Post.
> 
> The max amount on deposit for some An Post savings accounts is 120,000 EUR.
> 
> Most An Post savings are used by the NTMA. The risk of non repayment of An Post savings would be close to been on par with the risk of an Irish default.


 
Sorry to drag up an old post but 120k with An Post is still completely safe?


----------

